# Brian Rupnow's Odds and Ends engine.



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 18, 2013)

There we have it people---oil spots and all!! After much fooling with and shortening governor springs, the engine is running pretty well the way I wanted it to. I still have to mount a dedicated fuel tank so the Webster can reclaim the one I have temporarily borrowed to test run this engine, but it is getting very close to being completed.---Brian


----------



## jixxerbill (Mar 18, 2013)

Great job Brian. Im glad you got it running like you wanted it to. We knew you would get it !..Bill


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wonderful Job Brian . Dale


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Perfect
Great work Brian.  
Running just like the full size ones of yesteryear_wav
Ernie J


----------



## Teza (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done Brian, if it was easy there would be no challenge and little satisfaction at the end but this one must be quite sweet now it's running

Cheers
Terry


----------

